# Wholesale and consignment pricing?



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

It looks like I am going to pick up some specialty retailers to sell my stuff. I am looking for advice on how to adjust my prices?

Because I am trying to maximize my prices when I sell I think I charge about what the market will bear. If this is true, the retails will charge about what I charge right? Hence, I need to offer them a much lower wholesale rate… So, if retail will be 100 (for easy maths) what should I charge the store?

If they would rather do consignment I guess I get more than the wholesale rate, but still less than retail?

Thanks guys,
T


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

In most cases for me, they get 30% of your normal price. If you charge $100, they get $30.


----------



## FellingStudio (Oct 17, 2013)

My understanding of the retail/consignment game is that the retailer will want 30-50% of the sale price of the item. If they can move the product, this is generally a good deal. (Of course, they have to be able to move the product!)

So, in your example, you will be charging them $50-70 depending on your agreement.

Wholesale is another beast altogether. It depends on your ability to make large quantities of your product, and your buyer will be buying outright large lots at much lower prices that will be negotiated. You will probably get less per item than with the retail/consignment shop, but the upside is that you have a guaranteed sale of a sizable run of a piece.

Also worth noting for you is that the specialty retailer/consignment shop will not want you competing with them on price. So, they may have verbiage in their agreement that prohibits you from selling the same piece for a lower price than they have in their shop.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

~50% is what seems most common. Then they can mark it "20% Off" and still make money at it.

the term is Keystone pricing.

If the Retail price will be a hundred - - they are buying at 50 from you.

Definitely note fellings warning - - regarding "non-compete" clauses.
just make sure you can live with it. They are wanting to make sure that the item they have for 100 dollars wont be in your craft fair tent a block away for 89.99 on the weekend.


----------



## drpdrp (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh I guess I was using the term wholesale wrong.

These will pretty much all be one of a kind art pieces… And I am hoping to do this so I don't need to hawk stuff on my own.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I have worked with a few different places, are they going to buy the work from you and then sell or is the work going to be sold on consignment? Very different scenarios


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Having been in this business for over 40 years, I can tell you consignment rarely works. They take your pieces, use them for displays, and have litte respect for them. I have also had them increase the sale price, to the point it priced it out of the market, and it didn't sell. Ihave gotten them back all scratched up and damaged. Be very careful and make sure you have EVERYTHING in writing and visit your goods regulary .. and always drive your truck when you do , you may well need it .


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have had the same experience as Charles Neil. Plus smaller items got stolen and the consignment shop's response was: "stuff happens and we aren't liable".


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Whenever you asking about pricing, MY first question is what is your costs? By this I mean what is your cost of your studio/shop, tooling, materials and most important your labor hours at a fair rate. Huff did a real good blog about this. Check it out. Search the blog section for Huff.

This costing should be your floor price and move your pricing up from there. But you MUST know your costs and minimum price. Of course, this is only if you want to make a profit. If you are doing this for a hobby and fun, then price it at whatever. If you don't know your costs and don't care about them, then just shoot them a price.

Bottom line of this post is: You should never have to ask anyone how to price something. If you know your costs, you know your price.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Consignment selling rarely works for me. I have sold to retailers as a manufacturer. In my case, I negotiated a price and after receiving payment shipped the items to them. I have done this only twice with two different retailers and looking for more.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

For several years I have been selling through an art gallery and they take 40 per cent. The advantage is they do the selling and collecting of taxes but more important is they have the clients.


----------

